# Just ordered MRV from DTV...Replacing my HR20



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

That's right! I called DTV today to officially order MRV. Nice lady told me that it was $99 + $49 installation fee for DECA equipment and install. She then explained that my HR20 was not compatible, and that it would be replaced by the installed, with a HR24.

I was surprised to hear that, since MRV beta testing has been working fine on my HR20.

anyway, installer comes out this Friday...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, the HR20 is compatible, so who knows what you might get (if it is even replaced). Otherwise, congrats on getting MRV/DECA.

- Merg


----------



## deanconst96 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was able to get mine activated by email but it did take me 3 emails back and forth to convince them to just turn it on even though I am using my home ethernet network. I have and HR20-100 and an HR22-100 and everything works fine. This is from the final email I received.

"Thank you for writing. I am happy to assist you. I understand your concerns about the Whole Home DVR feature.Please know that to enjoy the very best of our Whole-Home DVR service, we request that customer's upgrade to our SWiM Network for optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

While we understand that you have made a substantial investment in a non-SWiM home network, we can activate the Whole-Home DVR service at its normal price at $3.00 per residence. However, we will be unable to provide additional support (troubleshooting) specific to the Whole-Home DVR Service. In addition, by adding the service without upgrading doesn't include DECAs and Band-Stop Filters nor receiver swaps.

We believe that the upgrade is a substantial value and provides the very best, fully supported, Whole-Home DVR Service experience. We strongly encourage you to take this upgrade offer so that you can receive optimal usage of the Whole-Home DVR service.

However, I have added the Whole-Home DVR service to your account."


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

djousma said:


> That's right! I called DTV today to officially order MRV. Nice lady told me that it was $99 + $49 installation fee for DECA equipment and install. She then explained that my HR20 was not compatible, and that it would be replaced by the installed, with a HR24.
> 
> I was surprised to hear that, since MRV beta testing has been working fine on my HR20.
> 
> anyway, installer comes out this Friday...


they told me the same thing about the HR20, I believe getting the replacement(HR24) for the HR20 will extend your commitment, pretty sure the HR20 is compatible, but there is more than just adding the DEcA, i believe there are some filters that need to be installed. So its probably easier for Directv to just tell people with HR20's that it needs to be replaced.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

djousma said:


> That's right! I called DTV today to officially order MRV. Nice lady told me that it was $99 + $49 installation fee for DECA equipment and install. She then explained that my HR20 was not compatible, and that it would be replaced by the installed, with a HR24.


The nice lady was mistaken and overstepped her authority.

HR20s are compatible with MRV.

Some HR20-100s have issues with DECA adapters and *may* be replaced by *something compatible* if the installer can't resolve the issue, which they usually CAN resolve, and are under pressure to resolve.

IF the problem can't be resolved, and the receiver is replaced, it could get replaced with ANY model, from another HR20 all the way to an HR24.

If you have any other expectations, you may be in for disappointment.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stewpidity said:


> they told me the same thing about the HR20, I believe getting the replacement(HR24) for the HR20 will extend your commitment, pretty sure the HR20 is compatible, but there is more than just adding the DEcA, i believe there are some filters that need to be installed. So its probably easier for Directv to just tell people with HR20's that it needs to be replaced.


The HR20-700 isn't the same as the HR20-100 [which does need some more items]
There is just some "bad info" still floating around.
"The real info" is the H20 needs replacement, but all HR20s work.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> The nice lady was mistaken and overstepped her authority.
> 
> HR20s are compatible with MRV.
> 
> ...


CSR made a note that the HR20 is to be replaced. If it adds 2 years, it doesnt really matter, not like I am going anywhere else....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

djousma said:


> CSR made a note that the HR20 is to be replaced. If it adds 2 years, it doesnt really matter, not like I am going anywhere else....


That "note" may get overwritten on the work order though.


----------



## Ginny32 (May 3, 2008)

I too was told that they would replace my HR20 with an HR24 and that I had to agree to the two year extention, which I did, but when they got here yesterday, that wasn't in the work order so the installer said he would have to charge me $199 to give me a HR 24. He called DTV and they told him the HR24 was not authorized. So I called retention... i was spitting mad... we had our hearts set on a HR24 by then. Retention finally agreed to sell us one for $149.... This gave us a bad feeling towards D now.... I love MRV.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> That "note" may get overwritten on the work order though.


From the DTV pending orders screen:

Item Description Price Quantity Total 
Whole-Home DVR Service 1 
DIRECTV DVR - Swapped Free 1 Free 
Professional Installation $49.00 1 $49.00 
DIRECTV® Whole-Home DVR Upgrade w/Internet Connection Kit $99.00 1 $99.00 
Tax $5.94

EDIT: I just received email confirmation of my appointment, and it too, lists the DVR Swap as no cost.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

djousma said:


> From the DTV pending orders screen:
> 
> Item Description Price Quantity Total
> Whole-Home DVR Service 1
> ...


From you sig: DirecTivo DVR40 modded for 383 hours
This kind of looks like what is going to be swapped and "I'd bet" with a R16.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Nope. she told me that would cost $$. I only keep that around for the movies that are on the HDD.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

djousma said:


> Nope. she told me that would cost $$. I only keep that around for the movies that are on the HDD.


"Good luck", I'm only trying to suggest what could happen.
As I'm sure you've read, there is a big disconnect between what a CSR says/notes and what the computer generates on the work order and then even what the installer has on the truck when he comes.

If this wasn't: DIRECTV DVR - Swapped Free 1 Free
but was instead DIRECTV HD DVR+ - Swapped Free 1 Free
It would look more hopeful to me.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The TIVO will be a doorstop after the upgrade anyway. It's not going to work on the SWiM. Your CSR was wrong.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

djousma said:


> That's right! I called DTV today to officially order MRV. Nice lady told me that it was $99 + $49 installation fee for DECA equipment and install. She then explained that my HR20 was not compatible, and that it would be replaced by the installed, with a HR24.
> 
> I was surprised to hear that, since MRV beta testing has been working fine on my HR20.
> 
> anyway, installer comes out this Friday...


I was told the HR20 was compatable. I am getting an HR24, keeping the HR20 as a replacement for one of my H21's as long as I send the H21 back. I was also able to get the $49 installation fee waived. My installation is this Sat from 8-12. We will see how it all pans out.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

I also just ordered the whole house upgrade. The CSR told me that I have a special offer on my account for a $49.00 HD box upgrade. It's really a swap, 1SD box for 1HD box.

My current HD-DVR is a HR22 and they said that I could use that box. I already have a Slimline3 dish so I don't think that has to be upgraded???

It also sounded like they were going to upgrade my other 2 SD boxes for free

I have a WB68 that I think will have to be upgraded???

I would really like to upgrade the HR22 to a HR24 and it also sounded like they were will to do that but I'm not sure.

Scheduled for Thursday at 12:00PM.

Anything I should look out for or ask for when they arrive??


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> The TIVO will be a doorstop after the upgrade anyway. It's not going to work on the SWiM. Your CSR was wrong.


Already have SWM installed. Tivo is connected to the two legacy ports.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

djousma said:


> Already have SWM installed. Tivo is connected to the two legacy ports.


Who installed the SWM-8? If you did, you will probably have to convince D* not to replace it with a SWM LNB or their own SWM-8.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

jpitlick said:


> Who installed the SWM-8? If you did, you will probably have to convince D* not to replace it with a SWM LNB or their own SWM-8.


I installed it. They can feel free to install their SWiM 8, and I will keep mine as a "spare". Can't install a SWMLnb because I am running legacy Tivo off the other ports on the SWiM8.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

djousma said:


> I installed it. They can feel free to install their SWiM 8, and I will keep mine as a "spare". Can't install a SWMLnb because I am running legacy Tivo off the other ports on the SWiM8.


If D* offers you a SWM-8, I say take it and sell your to recoup some of the cost or keep it as spare. Or, if they offer you a free HD DVR to replace the Tivo, I'd say take that and whatever SWM they want to install.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

jpitlick said:


> If D* offers you a SWM-8, I say take it and sell your to recoup some of the cost or keep it as spare. Or, if they offer you a free HD DVR to replace the Tivo, I'd say take that and whatever SWM they want to install.


Yep!


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

All,

Just wanted to report back, *and* let VOS know that he was correct. they did bring out a SD DVR, to replace my old TIVO, The let me upgrade it to HR24 for $99. 3 DECA's later, and I am connected.

Funny part is that the new HR24 shows MRV authorized, but the existing HR20 and HR22 still show as NOT authorized. What do I have to do to get them activated?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

djousma said:


> All,
> 
> Just wanted to report back, *and* let VOS know that he was correct. they did bring out a SD DVR, to replace my old TIVO, The let me upgrade it to HR24 for $99. 3 DECA's later, and I am connected.
> 
> Funny part is that the new HR24 shows MRV authorized, but the existing HR20 and HR22 still show as NOT authorized. What do I have to do to get them activated?


Log into directv.com and activate MRV, if you haven't already. Then refresh services.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Log into directv.com and activate MRV, if you haven't already. Then refresh services.


TECH was here and did the DECA install. MRV is activated on the new DVR, just not the old ones. I already did logon to DTV and refreshed services.

I should add that I was previously beta testing MRV on my own network.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

What does it say under "Whole-Home DVR Service" in the "My Services" tab when you log into directv.com?


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

It says "currently activated"


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Guess I just needed to be patient. other 2 DVR's now show as authorized. Starting to play now!


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I am confused. Does DECA run over my existing lines from my multi switch OR is the MRV coax line separate? That means I would have to run additional coax.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MrDad0330 said:


> I am confused. Does DECA run over my existing lines from my multi switch OR is the MRV coax line separate? That means I would have to run additional coax.


DECA runs over the coax, but can't work on a "multi-switch" system and so must be on a SWiM system.


----------

